# CO2 boost bucket reviews



## Mrfootball420 (Aug 19, 2011)

i did a search on these boost buckets with not much info. so i thought i would start this thread so people could give feedback, both good and bad. 

what i really like is the price and convenience, you just plug your co2 boost bucket into your timer and you are in business for 3 months which is perfect for one grow. then you just buy the refills. but im sure with some homework you could go online and make your own homemade compost to put in the bucket and maybe even improve on it. 

[video=youtube;W1_H3LXQQSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1_H3LXQQSE&feature=player_embedded#![/video]

I have never used one yet but this is what im going to rock in my 10x5x7 tent. according to what they claim it should be the perfect amount for smaller gardens and large tents.

"If your growroom is properly sealed, you can achieve optimum growing levels at 1200-1500ppms in areas up to 10 x 10 x 10 feet. If your growing area is larger than that we suggest multiple buckets. The manufacturer guarantees CO2 output for 60 days if used constantly. If you coordinate it with a timer to coincide with your lights on/lights off phase, it could last you 75-90 days. Once your bucket has expired use the remaining ingredients as high grade fertilizer!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CO2-Generator-Boost-Bucket-Complete-Kit-w-Pump-CVIDEO-/190510958594?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5b568802


----------



## sweetarded (Aug 19, 2011)

why do these last so long?


edit: these guys seem to hate the shit out of it.
http://www.420magazine.com/forums/grow-supply-product-reviews/105813-truth-about-co2-boost-bucket.html

guy had one of these in an 18 cubic foot cabinet, it didn't seem to do much.

re-edit: some other people further down the page report success. gahhhhhh why isn't anything simple?


----------



## sweetarded (Aug 19, 2011)

k, it seems like i'm considering the buckets from the wrong perspective. these buckets and the CO2 bags and shiz don't sustain a ppm in your room, which is what the dude on 420magazine was bitching about. these spray CO2 at your plants. they serve different purposes than say a propane burner


----------



## doser (Aug 19, 2011)

I have no idea really but I can't see why ANY increase in CO2 isn't beneficial. Cost effectiveness may be another story but if you are asking if it simply works then I would say fuck yeah it works, why wouldn't it. It would have to be a small area, OK but if that's the case then why not?


----------



## SupaM (Aug 19, 2011)

Sup All! CO2 is my next mountain to climb, so I am interested also in anyone who has Used one of these to give feedback, good or bad.
Thanks and All the Best!


----------



## Green Girl (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey all-
I am curious as well. I have talked to some people who have said they saw absolutely no difference with their grow using c02. There is a product called "Exhale", which basically looks like a bag of wood shavings. You are supposed to set it in the room, and supposedly lasts 6 months. As far as I can tell, they make no claims about the actual levels in the room. Someone I know tried it, and saw no change in ppm meter or really any evidence that it made any changes. She said she wasted 75 bucks. It makes perfect sense that increased co2 levels = better plants; yet my conflicting anecdotal information seems to question that premise. Thoughts?


----------



## Mrfootball420 (Aug 20, 2011)

hey green girl,

i hear conflicting reports with these kinds of products. i think the main problem here though is grower error. if you run co2 you have to run a sealed room setup. most people dont seal their grow areas and then wonder why they show no signs of the co2 working. of course its no working because your co2 is all just escaping the grow area. co2 is heavier then air so it sinks to the ground. i see people with these closets trying to claim the room is sealed. its sealed with a 2 in gap under the door where all of the co2 is escaping. idk but in a couple months im sure going to find out.


----------



## smallop (Aug 20, 2011)

yeast and sugar create CO2, why spend so much on a bucket? maybe I'm looking at it from the wrong perspective, but if you can buy yeast and sugar (10 dollars worth would last about 2 months) and this bucket is 120 for 2 months, the choice that best for my wallet is clear, but maybe yeast doesn't work as well? either way i'll stick with that.


----------



## cues (Nov 18, 2011)

Good to see this thread hasn't yet been hacked by 'new members' (i.e.people selling the stuff} yet, as on 420!


----------



## ace720 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey I was just looking into buying one of these anyone got some good 411?


----------



## ink the world (Jul 9, 2012)

You can't control the release of CO2 with that system. Its gonna be wasting CO2 by releasing constantly even during lights off. Looks like a waste of $ and time.

If your grow isn't sealed and dialed in you're not gonna really benefit from it. Spend that $ on a good fan and pump in tons of fresh air instead.


----------



## ace720 (Jul 9, 2012)

yeah im using a grow tent 2x2x5 but i cant seem to find any positive reviews on the damn thing so im not gonna get it


----------



## hydrochick11 (May 6, 2013)

Mrfootball420 said:


> i did a search on these boost buckets with not much info. so i thought i would start this thread so people could give feedback, both good and bad.
> 
> what i really like is the price and convenience, you just plug your co2 boost bucket into your timer and you are in business for 3 months which is perfect for one grow. then you just buy the refills. but im sure with some homework you could go online and make your own homemade compost to put in the bucket and maybe even improve on it.
> 
> ...



I have used Co2 Boost Buckets and had super shitty results! I also own a Co2 meter and even though this company says their buckets produce 1000-2000 PPMs of Co2, my meter only read 880 PPM right when I used it and then went way down after a couple hours. My room is about 5' x 5'.

I have also tried Exhale Bags and didn't have great results with those either.

So far, my favorite Co2 product has been Pro Co2 Buckets. They don't have the air pump like the Boost Buckets do, but they hang above your plants so the Co2 falls down and it worked great for me! After 1 Day of having the bucket above my plants, my leaves were a beautiful vigorous green, nice and perky and the plants looked healthier than ever!

HOpe this helps!  Have a wonderful green day!


----------



## Nizza (May 6, 2013)

Baking soda and lemon juice/vinegar ?


----------



## darren0306 (May 8, 2013)

I plan on building a room in my basement that will be an intake/exhaust system in a 4x8x8 room. I was thinking of purchasing one of these boost buckets, but i am thinking just pulling the basement air through vents could be enough? And my basement stays around 75 degrees even when its 100 out.

I apologize for spinning a bit off topic...


----------



## hydrochick11 (May 8, 2013)

darren0306 said:


> I plan on building a room in my basement that will be an intake/exhaust system in a 4x8x8 room. I was thinking of purchasing one of these boost buckets, but i am thinking just pulling the basement air through vents could be enough? And my basement stays around 75 degrees even when its 100 out.
> 
> I apologize for spinning a bit off topic...


Hey Darren,

75 degrees would be a perfect day time temperature (lights on). There won't be enough carbon dioxide in your regular air to notice any change in plant growth. I would recommend some sort of bag or bucket that releases Co2.

Photosynthesis turns Co2 into food for your plants and can greatly increase yields if used right. Hope this helps!


----------



## contraptionated (May 10, 2013)

Co2 enrichment to optimal levels is not possible without stopping the constant flow of fresh air in and out of the grow space. Constant airflow is just as important ( if not much more) as co2. How do I know this? Have you ever checked out a grow journal that shows off a sealed room with ductless ac and co2 up the wazoo? Did you ever notice how these co2 users ( in all their ductless glory) still only manage to get average yields ( or less) after spending so much on electricity to run an ac unit instead of a much more efficient set of can filter combos? Also, remember that you cannot achieve a negative pressure environment while trying to keep co2 in the room. The negative air pressure is necessary even for micro grows if you choose to keep things stealth. I get .73 gpw from a 3600 watt mixed spectrum room with 2 10" can fan HO/ can filter 150 combos with outside temps of 70 ( reserva headband). Who needs co2? Co2 is a myth. Heath doesn't use it and neither should you.


----------



## ace720 (May 10, 2013)

That's the conclusion I come to. 
I also use a sealed tent and really can't see where 
Co2 fit in at. I have really high constant air flow and theirs 
no way in hell I'm turning off my fans with the lights on


----------



## krydbom (May 13, 2013)

It's been a while for me on RIU! I hope everyone is well

I've been growing for over 5 years without any Co2 supplement. I finally decided to do some testing and add Co2 to my grow room - my overall yields have went up by 10-20%, this is no shit! Trust me I weigh the product  

I prefer the bags or hangable buckets is easiest, plus I don't have to drive to the hydro store to refill a big tank. Just order online!

*I am a huge believer in having as much fresh air as possible coming into my room. However, I run my fresh air on cycles using a timer. *This allows the Co2 to actually have an impact on my plants, if my PPM gets in between 1000-2000 the plants are SO perky and happy. Then I hit the girls with more fresh air! I'm on about 2 hour cycles (fresh air, then Co2) over and over again.

I know everyone has their own way, but my yields are bigger now due to carbon dioxide usage!


----------



## kinddiesel (May 13, 2013)

take this advice, its tested with a gage, to get it to about 900ppm. depending on room size ventilation 1 five gallon bucket. 2 five pound bags of sugar, fill the bucket with water, and add a few bags of (active ) yeast. it works better then that co2 bag. waste of money. also you can use dry ice. get the bucket. you will see the difference in a month in flower !!!!!! bet you get 20 to 40 % more yield, the bag is a riff raff system , did not put out much at all, 550 same size room , 5 gallon bucket was in a 20 by 20 space, to achieve 900ppm . so your tent easily be 1500 any added co2 is much better then what is in the air normal the sugar way . follow the directions like I tell you it will last for 2 week.


----------



## Kite High (May 13, 2013)

its all bs for your $$$y
want to benefit from co2? completely seal the room...use ac to control temps preferably mini splits as no air ever leaves through it...and
















And most importantly have your growing skills and plant reading down, all environmental factors inline or it will do nothing...also have lights on temps of at least 80F...do it right with proven methods or waste your money trying...its up to you


----------



## potpimp (May 13, 2013)

They are junk - for suckers. I bought one when I first started growing. I about choked when I saw the price, then I DID choke when I found out how much the replacement crap was. What a complete ripoff.


----------



## krydbom (May 14, 2013)

These are what I use: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Pro-Co2-Boost-Bucket-Hydroponics-Indoor-Out-EZ-Exhale-Plant-Natural-Garden-/251257376616?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3a801b4f68

For the price I couldn't not try it, and I like them. For me with a room of only 4x4 these are great instead of getting a $200 tank and regulator. Any input or suggestions appreciated, but I'd rather not drive to the hydro store to refill tanks (it's more expensive) and my PPM meter is hitting 1500 already!!


----------



## Kite High (May 14, 2013)

Yeah whatever. Have fun with that... I go to the welding supply to fill my tanks $20and they last 50 days in a5x5x9height


----------



## potpimp (May 14, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Yeah whatever. Have fun with that... I go to the welding supply to fill my tanks $20and they last 50 days in a5x5x9height


That's a true pro right there.


----------



## krydbom (May 15, 2013)

potpimp said:


> That's a true pro right there.


True pro? His comment was very rude, I'm just trying to show people what I use and alternative solutions. Do the math!! $20 for 50 days? I get at least 150 days for $50 (oh and your gas and time making it to the welding store) true pro ha


----------



## woody333333 (May 15, 2013)

krydbom said:


> True pro? His comment was very rude, I'm just trying to show people what I use and alternative solutions. Do the math!! $20 for 50 days? I get at least 150 days for $50 (oh and your gas and time making it to the welding store) true pro ha


all i see is an ebay link


----------



## Kite High (May 15, 2013)

krydbom said:


> I've been growing for over 5 years without any Co2 supplement.


you lie...here's proof...3 years ago you asked



krydbom said:


> What percentage should I keep the humidity at for my indoor grow?
> 
> Thanks a ton!





krydbom said:


> Also what is a good level to stay between for my pH rating? Thanks again


So you grew 2 years without knowing these things eh?



krydbom said:


> True pro? His comment was very rude, I'm just trying to show people what I use and alternative solutions. Do the math!! $20 for 50 days? I get at least 150 days for $50 (oh and your gas and time making it to the welding store) true pro ha




























I was not rude just know that those things are all gimmicks and if you actually think that it produces 2000 ppm for months then would you be interested in the Brooklyn Bridge for cheap? Please do not run around misinforming everyone with bs hype.

Oh and how is that hydro sale website going for you? Finished school yet? 

I have been at this a very long time...please do not make yourself look so blatantly ignorant. I run very controlled sealed ac'ed environments with monitored and controlled co2 supplication and above is my proof. Let's see your buckets and timed ventilation setup and co2 levels?


----------



## krydbom (May 15, 2013)

Yes growing in soil for many years before trying hydro and actually checking my ph levels.. Or knowing what they were even! I'm not sure why you would assume I'd lie lol

Also why are you so against any co2 bag or bucket? Did you try them and have bad results? There would not be more than 5 brands on the market if they did not work for growers man


----------



## Kite High (May 15, 2013)

krydbom said:


> Yes growing in soil for many years before trying hydro and actually checking my ph levels.. Or knowing what they were even! I'm not sure why you would assume I'd lie lol
> 
> Also why are you so against any co2 bag or bucket? Did you try them and have bad results? There would not be more than 5 brands on the market if they did not work for growers man


there are a bazzillion nutes on the market and most suck bad...BUT NOOBS keep buying them...as to why there are 5 doing this sort of thing? For people who do not know any better and most of all to get their money....what are you testing your co2 levels with? What are the reactions/mechanics to the co2 production? How is it regulated sustained? How long have you used it?

and even if growing in soil how did you not already know what rh levels are good?


----------



## Sir.Ganga (May 15, 2013)

Look people this whole thing about CO2 whether from a bag or a bottle is one of the biggest gimmicks that has hit the growing scene. For CONTROLLED environments its great. Does anyone here actually know how much control you actually need for CO2 to be worthwhile? Forget that you need to be pretty much a sealed unit to get any benefit, but between proper ventilation, timers, bottles, and everything else required to run it properly, the benefits are far outweighed by the cost and your additional time. These guys that come on here and boast huge increases in yields are just trying to make it right in their own worlds as they bleed money and don't know why. Save your money, If you have ventilation, growing in a closet or tent CO2 just is not worth the effort or price. Unless you spend huge money on equipment and a sealed room, concentrate on water, light, and food, this will give much better results. IMO


----------



## Kite High (May 15, 2013)

Totally correct...it must be sealed and all other aspects controlled and dialed in or you are wasting time and money

However my rooms are totally sealed and completely controlled and man o man does it more than pay off then


----------



## Sir.Ganga (May 16, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Totally correct...it must be sealed and all other aspects controlled and dialed in or you are wasting time and money
> 
> However my rooms are totally sealed and completely controlled and man o man does it more than pay off then


 YUP! Most people forget that if they are using existing walls or build a new room and do not vapor barrier or seal the kick plates to the floors. A dry walled room is not considered as sealed. I have gone farther than most when building, sealed the frames, vapor barriered the entire room tuck taped all my seams, Sealed the cement floor, all my venting run through one way valves, 5/8" Blue board, double taped and finished, and a exterior door with complete weather proof seal. I can create enough negative pressure in the room that it is really hard to open the door with the exhausts going. I ran bottled [email protected] for a full year and my increase was less then 10%, it basically paid for itself. I'm not her trying to argue KH, and I'm pretty sure you have done your own testing, and seen good results but for someone looking for the magic bullet so to speak that hasn't thought the process through or was prepared for it, doesn't have the return or effectiveness. Dollar for dollar there are other alternatives.


----------



## Kite High (May 16, 2013)

Yes I too when constructing my rooms from glue board in and out. Vapor barrier, liquid nailed all contacts and screwed together in and out, all seams caulked inside and out, 5 coats exterior ultra white inside 5 coats flat black inside, and all walls floors and ceilings insulated. Mini split ac. It's hard to open them. You have to pull slowly or it will tear the ducting for the vertical lights. 

Also I would like to point out that a sealed and controlled environment is costly to setup and operate but if you know what you are doing it is unbeatable. But agin everything has to be optimimum and at that rate if growth production you better have temp cutoff relays on heat sources and feeding right or it will turn on You quickly. Another benefit I love to co2 supplementation is the reduction. On veg time.


----------



## contraptionated (May 24, 2013)

krydbom said:


> It's been a while for me on RIU! I hope everyone is well
> 
> I've been growing for over 5 years without any Co2 supplement. I finally decided to do some testing and add Co2 to my grow room - my overall yields have went up by 10-20%, this is no shit! Trust me I weigh the product
> 
> ...


That is all very well and good for you. I'm glad that your yield has increased since using co2. I have a question. What is your gpw yield with co2? Perhaps your yield is still not as high as it could be if you just brought intake air through a perforated raised floor and located your exhaust ports on the ceiling directly above the hoods. Bottom to top air circulation is the penultimate scenario for max yield. If you don't believe me, check out Heaths Flooded Tube Vertical. He uses a horizontally oriented 20" fan mounted on the floor directly underneath his BUD( base upside down) 600w hps and gets 2.14gpw all without co2 or even an extractor fan. Could have something to do with the constant airflow pushing up towards the undersides of the leaves where the plant needs it most. Could be, could be...


----------



## desertdog (Aug 2, 2014)

hydrochick11 said:


> I have used Co2 Boost Buckets and had super shitty results! I also own a Co2 meter and even though this company says their buckets produce 1000-2000 PPMs of Co2, my meter only read 880 PPM right when I used it and then went way down after a couple hours. My room is about 5' x 5'.
> 
> I have also tried Exhale Bags and didn't have great results with those either.
> 
> ...


I use them and I liked the results. I am going to monitor the Co2 on the next run so I can decide which I like best the boost bucket or the Pro. I will post once it is set up and running again. I just didn't like the boost bucket and results were not as good as two Pro buckets plus the Pro's last 3 times longer.


----------

